# David M. Awesome



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Whut...It posted 2 threads...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

dunno
I think he's warned or something


----------



## Nylak (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that means his posts are being monitored (require moderator approval). Quite the opposite honor, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh. *facepalm*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Why though?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 7, 2008)

Really?  XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I dunno, maybe someone reported him as being offensive. I just find him amusing tbh, but the derailment is quite obvious. I see he's the last person to have posted on a topic, and I think "Ooh, new subject to talk about!"


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I dunno, maybe someone reported him as being offensive. I just find him amusing tbh, but the derailment is quite obvious. I see he's the last person to have posted on a topic, and I think "Ooh, new subject to talk about!"



He's not alone in that. There's only so long you can go on about a single thing before it becomes boring. And as most people are here for fun, they start discussing things they find entertaining. This is a community forum, not a theme one, and it's the OT section of it. So it's rather obvious people won't stick to a rigid frame.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Very true, though if I may go off topic for a moment, shall I have meat feast pizza, or shall I have hawaiian pizza?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32249
Just start counting how many posts of him were removed by Arrow Tibbs and why.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope he doesn't end up getting B&, I really like David  .


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32249
> Just start counting how many posts of him were removed by Arrow Tibbs and why.



Oh HAHAHAHA XD
it's like half of the thread XD


----------



## Magikian (Dec 7, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hope he doesn't end up getting B&, I really like David  .



With him on moderation, he won't be able to make so much lulz...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> With him on moderation, he won't be able to make so much lulz...



...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Rofl, seeing that thread...I cannot say that I'm surprised.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

If he were here to say something I believe it would be along the lines of: "They couldn't contain how awesome I am"


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

If it going by posts deleted should Ty have a red name aswell?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> If he were here to say something I believe it would be along the lines of: "They couldn't contain how awesome I am"



I think that would have been his final words on FAF right now ...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Depends if Ty was defending slurs from DMA.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Depends if Ty was defending slurs from DMA.


 Ah okay. I see ;o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, you don't and neither can I, but the admins can :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

XD oddly I jumped in David place in that unknow games topic...yet...some of my posts remained of me arguing with Ty still there


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> XD oddly I jumped in David place in that unknow games topic...yet...some of my posts remained of me arguing with Ty still there



Bad! *slaps wrist* :3 Love ya really.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Bad! *slaps wrist* :3 Love ya really.


oh cause me and Ty would then stop our bickering and post an unknown game on those, then resume to do that.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2008)

I have some more orange juice.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

guess I wasnt a constant problem to get the same treatment...but I was right to Ty =3 its his fault he set off david. Doesnt he know David is on his Christmas hate period


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> guess I wasnt a constant problem to get the same treatment...but I was right to Ty =3 its his fault he set off david. Doesnt he know David is on his Christmas hate period



Ty lacks self preservation instincts.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Ty lacks self preservation instincts.


yea I could see that since he did stupidly decide to Reply to an OPINION David thought that everyone should play the games he mention....

shoulda did like everyone else and just posted what game they believed was unknown.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

I find it amazing that Ty hasn't been warned along with David for this sort of thing.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yea I could see that since he did stupidly decide to Reply to an OPINION David thought that everyone should play the games he mention....
> 
> shoulda did like everyone else and just posted what game they believed was unknown.



Especially since it was rather stupid on it's own. "RPG's are only about grinding"...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I find it amazing that Ty hasn't been warned along with David for this sort of thing.


if I didnt leave for work...maybe I could of gotten Ty also watched by Big brother while me getting probably lumped in with them


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Especially since it was rather stupid on it's own. "RPG's are only about grinding"...


that was what set me off against Ty, RPGs arent about grinding, they mostly tell a story which your level just help it move along a bit more smoothly.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Surprising that this hasn't derailed...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Having a good story and a fun gameplay are the needs of an RPG.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

And good game mechanics, otherwise you get so many complaints.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I find it amazing that Ty hasn't been warned along with David for this sort of thing.


this

and the fact that the "YOUR MOM"-Thread still exists...


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIID ;_;


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> and the fact that the "YOUR MOM"-Thread still exists...


again it will get deleted when it reaches 500 due to the new rules
or
again the Mods enjoy our bad "Your Momma...." jokes


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIID ;_;


David? David...DAAAAAAVIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> again the Mods enjoy our bad "Your Momma...." jokes


gawd no, I hope not!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm afraid I cannot let you do that, John.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> gawd no, I hope not!


its most likly the 500 post limit, it happened to the Sexuality topic so it could happen to the Yo, Momma one since we are on topic =3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 7, 2008)

Ummm..., what?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hope he doesn't end up getting B&, I really like David  .


 
If I remember correctly, he said the day he was banned would be the happiest day of his life on a thread about Rilvor, the week after LOL_PENIS. Though probably he just joking, though with him, I never can tell. 



AlexInsane said:


> I find it amazing that Ty hasn't been warned along with David for this sort of thing.


 
And I think he was banned prior to this incident, about a month or two. Over what, though, I didn't really pay much attention to it.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

drama drama drama whats happening guys? whati miss?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Look at the colour of DMA's name.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

what does orange mean


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm pretty sure that means his posts are being monitored (require moderator approval). Quite the opposite honor, I'm afraid.


.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> David? David...DAAAAAAVIIIIIIIIIIID



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ummm..., what?



David is walking the line.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> David is walking the line.



what? It's not the first time. He just got some infractions and is on moderation. Nothing big really.

You people are seriously blowing things out of proportions newfags


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2008)

hey i know every time someone gets an orange name we'll make a thread woot


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> what? It's not the first time. He just got some infractions and is on moderation. Nothing big really.
> 
> You people are seriously blowing things out of proportions newfags


 Your a new fag.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Your a new fag.




*You're


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> *You're


 Fuck D; I got pwned.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yea I could see that since he did stupidly decide to Reply to an OPINION David thought that everyone should play the games he mention....
> 
> shoulda did like everyone else and just posted what game they believed was unknown.



There's a difference to saying you like a game that everyone "should play" and everyone "must play". David said the latter, I said "I'll pass" and listed Blazing Dragons (not having any intention of starting something, and then HE jumped on the derailing and flamebaiting, therefore HE started it, instead of simply ignoring. David's problem is he is incapable of accepting responsibility for his own actions. That's why he's on moderation now. Had he said nothing, he would not have been put on said moderation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't pull the water works on Desume, Man.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't pull the water works on Desume, Man.



No water works, just simple facts. As far as I'm concerned, it's over now, posted deleted, I got a warning, David is on probation, case closed.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's a difference to saying you like a game that everyone "should play" and everyone "must play". David said the latter, I said "I'll pass" and listed Blazing Dragons (not having any intention of starting something, and then HE jumped on the derailing and flamebaiting, therefore HE started it, instead of simply ignoring. David's problem is he is incapable of accepting responsibility for his own actions. That's why he's on moderation now. Had he said nothing, he would not have been put on said moderation.


yes he did
but as I already said, it was your fault to take him serious, so you just put more oil into the fire


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

David's an OK guy, mostly.  I like him well enough and find myself agreeing with him somewhat, more often than not.  But damn if he doesn't make me facepalm sometimes.  That thread in TFL made me facepalm pretty hard.  Ty probably shouldn't have dignified that one initial blatant flamebait with a direct response, but apparently he and David have a long-standing pissing match, and he took the bait.  Ty's rising to the bait doesn't make David any less guilty of, quite frankly, being a total twat in that thread.

Might be worth noting that Ty actually continued to make a number posts relevant to the topic.

Ty isn't the "popular kid", and I find myself disagreeing with him more often than not.  But that should not be relevant here.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, another bit of a certain annoying user getting others into trouble.

On a side note, Moderated is pretty much banned here since the mods and Admins don't do shit and will not ever approve a single post.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

TBh i want david back, hes the only one who actually sorted out the idiots on this forum >.>


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Lol, another bit of a certain annoying user getting others into trouble.










Anyway... I'm hoping David will get back to us soon.  He's a good guy, if somewhat irascible.


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2008)

David noooooooooooooooooooo

I miss you already. :C

:C


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

DAVID, I WANT YOUR MAN BABIES

......

....too soon?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

aw, and he was gonna bang me at the mall in february  hell, he reminded me in most of his posts xD

seriously though, he's the kind of guy you gotta know before you start to like him


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

What?, Really?. Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been here two day's and even I find David extremely interesting.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?, Really?. Hahahahahahahahahaha!


well, we live in the same state. I believe he lives in phoenix though. but in comparison, the metrocenter mall really isn't that far from either of us xD


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

Two days and you have already posted more than me! Haha.


But yeah, David sounds like an interesting character.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

I like David =)

Orange is his favorite color.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sam said:


> Two days and you have already posted more than me! Haha.
> 
> 
> But yeah, David sounds like an interesting character.


oh hey! what part of arizona do you live in? I always wonder if I've ever met anyone on here without realizing it x3

anyway, just a question... what started all of this? he's always had some smirky comment, but why ALL of a sudden is he suspended or whatever?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, what the hell?

I've been doing this fur thing for 2 years and all of sudden I see other AZ peoples. 

/extremely offtopic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, we live in the same state. I believe he lives in phoenix though. but in comparison, the metrocenter mall really isn't that far from either of us xD


No, I laughing at how He'll spend _his_ time with_ you _in a public mall.
Also having sex in the mall is very wrong.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Okay, what the hell?
> 
> I've been doing this fur thing for 2 years and all of sudden I see other AZ peoples.
> 
> /extremely offtopic.


ah, but glendale is far from flagstaff :3

seriously though, I'm as baffled as you 0_o the only fur I knew on here who lived in arizona was david, and now this? 



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> No, I laughing at how He'll spend his time with you in a public mall


 what exactly does that mean? T_T


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, but glendale is far from flagstaff :3
> 
> seriously though, I'm as baffled as you 0_o the only fur I knew on here who lived in arizona was david, and now this?


 
Dude, I only live in Flagstaff during the school year. Otherwise, I'm in Sierra Vista (yeah, that's even farther from Glendale).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh hey! what part of arizona do you live in? I always wonder if I've ever met anyone on here without realizing it x3
> 
> anyway, just a question... what started all of this? he's always had some smirky comment, but why ALL of a sudden is he suspended or whatever?



He is on Moderation, after he posted about a game in "Unknown Games" over in the 3 Frags Left section, saying "everyone must play it", and I posted a reply, saying "I'll pass" and mentioned another game, and then he started flamebaiting. It got out of hand, and Arrow Tibbs had to step in.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> He is on Moderation, after he posted about a game in "Unknown Games" over in the 3 Frags Left section, saying "everyone must play it", and I posted a reply, saying "I'll pass" and mentioned another game, and then he started flamebaiting. It got out of hand, and Arrow Tibbs had to step in.


 
Damn Ty, trouble follows you no matter where you go, huh?


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

Dang, I live in Tucson. You two live a little ways from me. Funny though, I was just in chandler Friday night.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

At this rate, this thread should just be renamed to "Meet other AZ furs".


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha so true, it's weird to see so many people from AZ on this forum. I only know one, that I drive to school with, and that's about it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sam said:


> Haha so true, it's weird to see so many people from AZ on this forum. I only know one, that I drive to school with, and that's about it.


hey, I don't know any furs in RL... be glad TT_TT I'm jealous


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what exactly does that mean? T_T


 Goddamnit Ryan, I'm saying is this: Why would he fuck you?, He has Arc.
Then again he yiffed that fatass Zanzer.....


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

I only know one up here in Flag.

The other ones I met in High School... well... they were creepy. They actually said "meow" or "purr" :c


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Goddamnit Ryan, I'm saying is this: Why would he fuck you?, He has Arc.
> Then again he yiffed that fatass Zanzer.....


don't let your thong go up your ass too much 0_o 

meh, I don't know. all I know is he's been wanting me to hang out with him lately.

starfox... I see fox... I'm quite happy now :3


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

Wait, what?


Yes, I'm glad he's around, my friend is one cool guy.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Goddamnit Ryan, I'm saying is this: Why would he fuck you?, He has Arc.
> Then again he yiffed that fatass Zanzer.....



Who the fuck do you think you are to call him fat? D:<

We can because we love him, and he knows it.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Goddamnit Ryan, I'm saying is this: Why would he fuck you?, He has Arc.
> Then again he yiffed that fatass Zanzer.....


 Naw That was when they wasn't going out.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are to call him fat? D:<
> 
> We can because we love him, and he knows it.


 <3333 Holegan forever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't let your thong go up your ass too much 0_o


Sorry dude, I don't wear underwear. 


NekoFox08 said:


> starfox... I see fox... I'm quite happy now :3





WHAT DID YOU SAY, FAGGOT?!? D:<
It's Jipjop Fox, BTW


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sorry dude, I don't wear underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This image arouses me somewhat.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY, FAGGOT?!? D:<
> It's Jipjop Fox, BTW



I could use lame puns to cover up the way I feel right now, but fuck it... that's fucking hawt <3


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

Wait wait ...
This thread now turned into a starfox thread and nobody told me? 
*keeping an eye out for Krystal ;3*


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread is so gay that it farts out rainbow sparkles.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Wait wait ...
> This thread now turned into a starfox thread and nobody told me?
> *keeping an eye out for Krystal ;3*


 
Krystal is not gay enough for these men.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Krystal



-____-


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This thread is so gay that it farts out rainbow sparkles.



Kinda creepy, isn't it?Â´;-)
Although David didn't even post in here, the fact alone that the entire thread is about him directly dyes it pink. xD

What's up Neko? Haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> What's up Neko? Haven't seen you for a while.



this site brought it upon itself T_T


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread needs a girlyboi fest to make David go down with a heartattack.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww.... *pets Neko*
What the matter little fox? Need some help?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Zetta Ochendayo 

SINE!
COSINE!
TANGENTO!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Aww.... *pets Neko*
> What the matter little fox? Need some help?



I think everyone noticed this site becoming a bit less... attractive. or in some other peoples case, a bit MORE attractive but still. I only go on here 30% of the time now


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

*sigh* ladies ... he's not gone for good. -.-


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *sigh* ladies ... he's not gone for good. -.-


what do you mean by that? 0_O


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

He's on moderation, not banned! -.-
He has to behave (kinda) properly for some time until staff decides that they stop moderating him.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> He's on moderation, not banned! -.-
> He has to behave (kinda) properly for some time until staff decides that they stop moderating him.



The infractions have a set length of time, so once it's expired, the moderation expires too.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The infractions have a set length of time, so once it's expired, the moderation expires too.



Ah ok, I didn't know that. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I think everyone noticed this site becoming a bit less... attractive. or in some other peoples case, a bit MORE attractive but still. I only go on here 30% of the time now


 
Actually i gotta agree with you there, i am on these forums alot less now then i was... like 2 weeks ago haha.
It's just lost something that made these forums interesting.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Actually i gotta agree with you there, i am on these forums alot less now then i was... like 2 weeks ago haha.
> It's just lost something that made these forums interesting.


yea... the only reason people still got ON this site to begin with >_>

off topic: I just bought MGS4 for the record... so I can play that with you if you have it :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea... the only reason people still got ON this site to begin with >_>
> 
> off topic: I just bought MGS4 for the record... so I can play that with you if you have it :3


 
Well yeah i spose, don't play MGS very often anymore but yeah we could have a game sometime.

On topic: Erm OMGZ David M.Awesomes NAME IS TEH Orange or something OMGZXÂ¬!Â¬!!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I could use lame puns to cover up the way I feel right now, but fuck it... that's fucking hawt <3


 Lies. ):


WarMocK said:


> Wait wait ...
> This thread now turned into a starfox thread and nobody told me?
> *keeping an eye out for Krystal ;3*


No Jipjop Krystal for you! 


AlexInsane said:


> This thread is so gay that it farts out rainbow sparkles.


 Does that make you mad?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No Jipjop Krystal for you!



Meanie.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lies. ):



allow me to be more descriptive... I would fuck that raw... I would wreck him. turn him into a pillow biter... and uh, anything else that's sexual related :neutral:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Meanie.


 I have Dragon Quest hentai, But that's not furry.


NekoFox08 said:


> allow me to be more descriptive... I would fuck that raw... I would wreck him. turn him into a pillow biter... and uh, anything else that's sexual related :neutral:


 Too bad, I _have_ five books of these.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Orange is his favorite color.


are you serious? orange is pure win!


also, leave Zanzer alone! he's my bishie! *pokes belleh*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> allow me to be more descriptive... I would fuck that raw... I would wreck him. turn him into a pillow biter... and uh, anything else that's sexual related :neutral:


._. Ouch...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ._. Ouch...


not ouch... hellz yea :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> not ouch... hellz yea :3


How about me?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> How about me?


sillybus, the fact is, I CAN'T fuck a cartoon character, so no need to worry xD

and why wouldn't I?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Neko = Epic when and when not yiffy.

In conclusion, Neko = Epic.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Neko = Epic when and when not yiffy.
> 
> In conclusion, Neko = Epic.


oh you \=D


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh you \=D



Oh murr- I mean you... x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

As much as I love Neko. David is going to be pissed when he sees this on a thread with his name.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As much as I love Neko. David is going to be pissed when he sees this on a thread with his name.


nah, he should be happy. we all love him. I think he's epicly awesome. beyond his stereotypical badassness. I had a nice convo with him, and not once was he mean :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Because he plays the role of internet tough guy very very well

Under all those posts and interwebs, he's a kind caring person :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nah, he should be happy. we all love him. I think he's epicly awesome. beyond his stereotypical badassness. I had a nice convo with him, and not once was he mean :3


Same here. But I cannot release any further information. *Classified*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As much as I love Neko. David is going to be pissed when he sees this on a thread with his name.


 
You think he might be happy about the serious randomness (lol, grammar) of this thread?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You think he might be happy about the serious randomness (lol, grammar) of this thread?


Our only hope is to lock the thread before he gets back. Or let it drift to the second page.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sillybus, the fact is, I CAN'T fuck a cartoon character, so no need to worry xD
> 
> and why wouldn't I?


But you can still wank off.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

I think David has already seen this thread, but doesn't care to post (or has, and the posts haven't shown until they're approved by a Mod) until the Moderation is over.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I say we make it hit 500 before he gets the chance to post.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> What does everyone else think?


As long as there arent spam posts then it is not against the rules.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Personally, I like the idea.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Our only hope is to lock the thread before he gets back. Or let it drift to the second page.





> I say we make it hit 500 before he gets the chance to post.


 
Agreed


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

disregard this post.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Spam posts are against the rules. Plus David can still see the thread even if it is locked. We need to let it die and go a few pages back.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> disregard this post.


 
I fail.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

What the-

This thread isn't worthy to bear David's name, you should all feel ashamed. D:<


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> What the-
> 
> This thread isn't worthy to bear David's name, you should all feel ashamed. D:<


 D: Sorry Easog. *bows*


----------



## Magikian (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


My complete-fagometer is off the charts!
*tears it away from this thread*
Hm. Better.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 7, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> My complete-fagometer is off the charts!
> *tears it away from *himself**
> Hm. Better.



Fix'd.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 7, 2008)

David's popular.    Oh, hi, David.  I see you.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

we love you david <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Teehee, he's browsing.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 7, 2008)

Walk away David, nothing to see here.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Lets tease him by acting like a bunch of newfags that need to be flamed, but with no-one around to do it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Walk away David, nothing to see here.


 
It's too late. :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Lets tease him by acting like a bunch of newfags that need to be flamed, but with no-one around to do it.


 Hello.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

disregard this po- no wait ive already said that. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep this up and your getting cock soon, Bitch.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Keep this up and your getting cock soon, Bitch.


 
You make it sound as if that's a bad thing.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Move along folks, nothing to see here, move along..... OH MY GOD! IT'S A THREAD ABOUT DAVID M. AWESOME. Hey everyone crowd around, don't be afraid, crowd around.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

D:


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Lets tease him by acting like a bunch of newfags that need to be flamed, but with no-one around to do it.


Ready to do my part in getting you the fuck out.

Also, I'd be questioning how much of it was 'acting'.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

*David has given me a message to deliver to the rest of you:*

*Alright everyone listen up!
David's moderated.  He's can't post anymore.
But in this thread, and within my heart, he continues to live on!
Baiting a flame to pierce the heavens!
Even if those flames become my grave, as long as I break through, it will be my victory!
Be it impossible or absurd, I will continue to follow the path of a true man!
If there's a wall I'll tear it down! If there's no path, I'll make one with these hands!
The magma of the hearts final ignition, the perfect union: David M. Awesome!
WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?





ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH!!!​
(His words, not mine >.>)
*


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

...Oh.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> *David has given me a message to deliver to the rest of you:*
> 
> *Alright everyone listen up!
> David's moderated.  He's can't post anymore.
> ...


i dont believe you!1


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, certainly a moving speech.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You make it sound as if that's a bad thing.


 Fuck you.


mrredfox said:


> D:


 What, You want it in the mouth?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 7, 2008)

That was beautiful.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck you.


 

:wink:, I wont be complaining.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

My Shota will fuck you up...... both ways.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Image macro <.< Don't think that's goin to stay up long...


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> My Shota will fuck you up...... both ways.


 
*researches Shota* 

Ah, 'kay.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Image macro <.< Don't think that's goin to stay up long...


It has text. No violation. (Wait.. what is the size limit?)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Image macro <.< Don't think that's goin to stay up long...


Only if it gets reported... You reported it, didn't you?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Move along folks, nothing to see here, move along..... OH MY GOD! IT'S A THREAD ABOUT DAVID M. AWESOME. Hey everyone crowd around, don't be afraid, crowd around.



*crowds round SnowFox*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Image macro <.< Don't think that's goin to stay up long...


 No one cares what you think.


PriestRevan said:


> *researches Shota*
> 
> Ah, 'kay.


After when he's done, I'll fuck you up.... Hardcore. /:<


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> After when he's done, I'll fuck you up.... Hardcore. /:<


 
Are you telling me there's something less than "hardcore" fucking?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Why would you care?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why would you care?


 
The better question is, why wouldn't I care?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

So yeah. David...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 7, 2008)

[Some of] you guys are the best. :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So yeah. David...


is awesome. Discuss.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

He told me personally that the "M" stands for "is not."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> is awesome. Discuss.


Agreed. His name shall live on in our hearts forever... and cause some sort of cancer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

I dunno, you asked.





IN THE NAME OF DAVID MANLY AWESOME, I WILL 
BARE TY'S FANGS 
*RAGE*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> Only if it gets reported... You reported it, didn't you?



Nope, but I think Daramatus is keeping an eye on this thread. Saw him here earlier.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Does that mean I'll be sent to the gallows for creating this?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No one cares what you think.



It's not what I think, it's what the Mods think.


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Because he plays the role of internet tough guy very very well
> 
> Under all those posts and interwebs, he's a kind caring person :3


I doubt it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

So now your talking for the mods now, Your a awful monster.Now go away.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Eh, I wouldn't blame ty. He's not so bad (and yes, I've known ty for quite sometime).


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm also awesome...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks PriestRevan.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Ladlingbioxyppgicedoatsslab


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

What the hell are you saying, Dude?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

I cared enough to read this. ...Now I'm disappointed. Oh well, more studying.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I doubt it.



Why? I already know you are :3

Softie.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Uhm, I was gonna write something, then forgot what I was gonna write. So I wrote down what most seemed likely for the code to the Zion mainframe computer will be.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

If the doomsday will really come one day, Then David will appear on the horizon, Prepared to kick our asses. Fo real.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> If the doomsday will really come one day, Then David will appear on the horizon, Prepared to kick our asses. Fo real.


 
Sounds about right.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

More like kiss our asses.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll kill you first.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nah, he should be happy. we all love him. I think he's epicly awesome. beyond his stereotypical badassness. I had a nice convo with him, and not once was he mean :3


He's mean to me in all of my conversations with him.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Very true, though if I may go off topic for a moment, *shall I have meat feast pizza, or shall I have hawaiian pizza?*



Neither... have some garlic chicken!   _*yum*_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

bozzles said:


> He's mean to me in all of my conversations with him.


You asked for cock, Didn't you?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

David is great, and he can sing! =D


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You asked for cock, Didn't you?


No! I was being as nice as possible!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


>



Nice pic... I want that gun!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Really?


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Nice pic... I want that gun cock!



I bet you do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Falco's is bigger than fox's, Obv


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Falco's is bigger than fox's, Obv



Naw, his just fires off quicker than Fox's can.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Falco's is bigger than fox's, Obv



It's not size that matters (fondles Savage 1907 Pocket Pistol while typing one-handed), it's the look and quality of the piece.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd let them shoot me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Naw, his just fires off quicker than Fox's can.


 B-but Falco has big balls  


Roose Hurro said:


> It's not size that matters (fondles Savage 1907 Pocket Pistol while typing one-handed), it's the look and quality of the piece.


 Were talking about penises, Not guns.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> B-but Falco has big balls
> 
> *Were talking about penises, Not guns.*



However, I was talking about guns, not penises.  And Falco, if I'm not mistaken, happens to be a bird, and birds don't have balls... well, they do, but they keep them hidden inside, where they are securely protected from errant kneecaps.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32249
> Just start counting how many posts of him were removed by Arrow Tibbs and why.



Oh hot damn!
Ty is so confusing, he says he was going to stop, yet he goes on with David and others for half a thread. Can this guy take a hint? Either he needs to get out for a while, or he needs to get out for a while.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh hot damn!
> Ty is so confusing, he says he was going to stop, yet he goes on with David and others for half a thread. Can this guy take a hint? Either he needs to get out for a while, or he needs to get out for a while.



And you should mind your own business, honestly, instead of trying to drag this dead horse.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh hot damn!
> Ty is so confusing, he says he was going to stop, yet he goes on with David and others for half a thread. Can this guy take a hint? Either he needs to get out for a while, or he needs to get out for a while.


The dead horse have already been sent to the Glue factory...its over and gone.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

So back on topi--WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, there is no topic...anymore.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi David =D


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi David =D


 
Sorry, Huey. We'll have to put you on hold. Mr. Awesome is, unfortunately, unable to post at the moment.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2008)

Seems the mods are getting serious now, good thing. What exactly is the point of threads about INDIVIDUAL users on the forums anyway? It's best to leave that to a chatroom or IM.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Sorry, Huey. We'll have to put you on hold. Mr. Awesome is, unfortunately, unable to post at the moment.


*>:C*




Hi Adelio =)


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Seems the mods are getting serious now, good thing. What exactly is the point of threads about INDIVIDUAL users on the forums anyway? It's best to leave that to a chatroom or IM.



I'm guessing you're mostly just jealous.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> *>:C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Huey! How's keeping it peachy going? =D


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hi Huey! How's keeping it peachy going? =D



I'm not keeping it peachy, at the moment, as the state motto for which peaches apply is not the state I am in at present. 


Did Kipper draw your avatar? =o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'm not keeping it peachy, at the moment, as the state motto for which peaches apply is not the state I am in at present.
> 
> 
> Did Kipper draw your avatar? =o


 
Kipper? Dunno who dat is.
No, it's actually a draft to my new conbadge, of which the artist still has yet to send me the finished product as of Thursday. And ironically, David is the only one who know who drew my current avatar. 

It's Cooner, by the way.

And that's too bad, since I got you some peaches! =D


----------

